# I'm New so I thought that I would share



## Dream*Rider (May 5, 2007)

aww! i love your horse!!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

That's a great pic! I love the aesthetic qualities! Beautiful horse!


----------



## Savara (May 9, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!! 8)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Prince#Rider said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! 8)


I second that. Really is a lovely pic too. :wink:


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah it is a lovevly picture. Beatufiul horse too.


----------



## ashlei (May 14, 2007)

Aww gorgeous!


----------



## Mare319 (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love the action shot too!


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> Prince#Rider said:
> 
> 
> > BEAUTIFUL!!! 8)
> ...


 :lol: i third that. :lol: great pic and it looks like you did a great job training him!!! Congrads!!!


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

wow you must be a good trainer! thats a fantastic horse!!!!


----------

